# Hello! Newbie here



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome! Good to hear you’re getting back into it, and that you are this stoked this early on, in your revisiting things. 

Yep, tech [and marketing] has come a long way. Like you, all I ever knew when growing up, was stiff cambered decks [Option] with 19 carbon stringers even in their softer park boards. 

Hope you can keep enjoying, not just the riding but all the new tech that’s out there!


----------



## Frigorificus Maximus (Apr 29, 2021)

buller_scott said:


> Welcome! Good to hear you’re getting back into it, and that you are this stoked this early on, in your revisiting things.
> 
> Yep, tech [and marketing] has come a long way. Like you, all I ever knew when growing up, was stiff cambered decks [Option] with 19 carbon stringers even in their softer park boards.
> 
> Hope you can keep enjoying, not just the riding but all the new tech that’s out there!


Thanks. I’m still sifting through all the info; cam rocker, flat (really? But dang that war pig 🐷 seems cool though) reverse rocker, volume shifted, and since when did some pairs of boots or goggles cost as much as a board for goodness sake, lol? The season is pretty much over in my area so I’m looking forward to next season and continuing my learning and research over the summer and fall.


----------



## sho (May 6, 2021)

Frigorificus Maximus said:


> Thanks. I’m still sifting through all the info; cam rocker, flat (really? But dang that war pig 🐷 seems cool though) reverse rocker, volume shifted, and since when did some pairs of boots or goggles cost as much as a board for goodness sake, lol? The season is pretty much over in my area so I’m looking forward to next season and continuing my learning and research over the summer and fall.


Awesome you found back to snowboarding.! Experiencing the differences in boards (improved gear in general) will be great fun 
Breathable but proof jackets definitely got cheaper. Also good boards. No need to spend too much on Goggles, all have anti fog and shiny glass.

For outer shell clothing, theres low quality brands on the rise. They are not built to last but look cool.
If you want to save money, buy last seasons quality gear for 50-60% off now.

And hello, im also new here


----------

